# How much dectomax, how often?



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

How soon after an oral dosage of dectomax do I have to wait before I can give an injection? I am suspecting that I need to give this dose SQ/IM, because goat my have blood sucking lice. Its been 9 days.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm sorry your question wasn't answered, and I'm afraid I don't know the answer, either. Have you asked your vet?

NeHi


----------



## homesweethome (May 23, 2007)

doramectin 1% (dectomax) injectable- 
Control of internal and external parasites 
1 ml per 35 lbs. given orally (injectable) 
Info from http://www.barnonemeatgoats.com/worms.html#WORMERS

This is the guideline I've used, and it seems to go along with what other producers in my area use. I use Ivomec now, but used to use Dectomax. Same class of anthelmintics. As to how soon you can retreat, the package insert says it's active for 21 days in cattle, but we know goats have a faster metabolism. But if the goat was treated, it has the med in it's system, whether it was given SQ or orally, right? It's in the blood stream and that's how it kills the lice. At least that's the way I see it, maybe I'm overlooking somethng.


----------

